
Ask HN: When you did your pre-seed or seed, were you asked for a credit check? - HD134606c
When you did your pre-seed or seed, were you asked for a credit check?
======
JeffBrown
I ask for them occasionally when making a pre-seed investment and the
entrepreneur isn't well known to me.

------
kogir
Nope. That’s pretty unusual.

